# Bayer Leverkusen - Roma. 20 Ottobre 2015, ore 20.45. Tv premium.



## Tifo'o (14 Ottobre 2015)

Dopo il disastro contro il Bate, la Roma si gioca molto nella sfida contro il Bayer Leverkusen. La squadra tedesca ha già affrontato una squadra romana, la Lazio, che in Germania è stata sconfitta per 3-0 nei play off. 

I tedeschi hanno resistito per 80 minuti al Camp Nou per poi farsi rimontare 2-1.
La Roma si trova ultima nel gruppo con un solo punto, mentre il Barca conduce con 4, Bate e Bayer Leverkusen con 3 punti. Una sconfitta in Germania, potrebbe spegnere le speranze della Roma per il secondo posto.

Dove vedere la partita in tv?

Sarà possibile seguire il match su premium.

A seguire commenti e formazioni.


----------



## Tobi (14 Ottobre 2015)

A leverkusen perdono


----------



## Ma che ooh (14 Ottobre 2015)

Prevedo le peggio Bestemmie , va be evitiamo di prendere la goleada, e con un miracolo divino proviamo a pareggiarla


----------



## prebozzio (15 Ottobre 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Sarà possibile seguire il match su Italia 1



Ah, finalmente l'hanno capito


----------



## Aragorn (15 Ottobre 2015)

Anche secondo me perdono


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (16 Ottobre 2015)

Pareggio grande quanto una casa.


----------



## Ma che ooh (16 Ottobre 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Pareggio grande quanto una casa.



A me sinceramente basterebbe evitare la sconfitta pesante ( non l'umiliazione, come dicevo col Barca), il pareggio in casa loro è un ottimo risultato, dato che in casa, dalla stagione 2010/2011 ad oggi hanno perso solo con Barcellona-PSG-Manchester United e Monaco( con quest'ultimi quando erano qualificati)


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (16 Ottobre 2015)

Ma che ooh ha scritto:


> A me sinceramente basterebbe evitare la sconfitta pesante ( non l'umiliazione, come dicevo col Barca), il pareggio in casa loro è un ottimo risultato, dato che in casa, dalla stagione 2010/2011 ad oggi hanno perso solo con Barcellona-PSG-Manchester United e Monaco( con quest'ultimi quando erano qualificati)


Dopo la sconfitta col Bate sarebbe esagerato perdere anche col Bayer ma naturalmente, dato che dovete sempre cannare gli appuntamenti europei, è impensabile addirittura una vittoria, perciò dico pareggio grande quanto una casa, a maggior ragione giocando in trasferta.


----------



## Ma che ooh (16 Ottobre 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Dopo la sconfitta col Bate sarebbe esagerato perdere anche col Bayer ma naturalmente, dato che dovete sempre cannare gli appuntamenti europei, è impensabile addirittura una vittoria, perciò dico pareggio grande quanto una casa, a maggior ragione giocando in trasferta.



Ma poi la cosa strana è questa, negli ultimi 15 anni quando abbiamo una rosa forte in Europa canniamo di brutti, mi viene in mente il 2004/2005 O il 2002/2003 , mentre viceversa quando abbiamo una rosa che fa pietà, o non ha riserve facciamo bene ( mi viene in mente il biennio 2006/2007 2007/2008 due volte ai quarti eliminati dallo United, anche se la prima volta ci hanno eliminato malissimo  , oppure il 2008/2009 dove con una rosa ridotta a causa degli infortuni, uscimmo solo ai rigori col miglior Arsenal degli ultimi 8 anni ).


----------



## tifosa asRoma (19 Ottobre 2015)

*Mediaset ha da poco comunicato che Bayer Leverkusen - Roma sarà trasmessa in esclusiva su Mediaset Premium*


----------



## Tifo'o (20 Ottobre 2015)

tifosa asRoma ha scritto:


> *Mediaset ha da poco comunicato che Bayer Leverkusen - Roma sarà trasmessa in esclusiva su Mediaset Premium*


Up


----------



## corvorossonero (20 Ottobre 2015)

ma quindi non la fanno in chiaro??? e su zdf?


----------



## admin (20 Ottobre 2015)

*Le formazioni ufficiali

Leno, Donati, Tah, Papadopoulos, Wendell, Toprak, Kramer, Bellarabi, Calhanoglu, Kampl, Chicharito

**Szczesny; Torosidis, Manolas, Rudiger, Digne; Pjanic, De Rossi, Nainggolan; Florenzi, Gervinho, Salah*


----------



## Ma che ooh (20 Ottobre 2015)

Perdiamo 5-0 , con Calhanoglu che ne fa 2 su punizione, Bellarabi, che farà due gol alla Weah, e Hernandez che segnerà di testa da fuori area su calcio d'angolo, e a noi si rompono tutti, e finiremo in 8 con tre espulsioni [MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION]


----------



## Ma che ooh (20 Ottobre 2015)

Perdiamo 5-0 , con Calhanoglu che ne fa 2 su punizione, Bellarabi, che farà due gol alla Weah, e Hernandez che segnerà di testa da fuori area su calcio d'angolo, e a noi si rompono tutti, e finiremo in 8 con tre espulsioni [MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION]


----------



## admin (20 Ottobre 2015)

Rigore per il Bayer


----------



## Tifo'o (20 Ottobre 2015)

Perderanno pure questa..ma una llenatore che ha vinto 3 partite in cl dove volete che vadano?


----------



## admin (20 Ottobre 2015)

*1-0 Bayer

Hernandez*


----------



## Hammer (20 Ottobre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *1-0 Bayer
> 
> Hernandez*



ahahaha vabbè


----------



## MaggieCloun (20 Ottobre 2015)

2-0 Hernandez


----------



## admin (20 Ottobre 2015)

*2-0 Bayer

Hernandez *


----------



## Tifo'o (20 Ottobre 2015)

Che squadra vergognosa..


----------



## MaggieCloun (20 Ottobre 2015)

2-1 quella pippa di De Rossi.


----------



## admin (20 Ottobre 2015)

De Zozzi

2-2


----------



## MaggieCloun (20 Ottobre 2015)

2-2 De Rossi mamma mia doppietta di De Rossi è la fine del calcio.


----------



## Tifo'o (20 Ottobre 2015)

Bayer poca roba comunque.. hanno fatto due gol fortuiti.


----------



## Lo Gnu (20 Ottobre 2015)

La Roma ha avuto una bella reazione e sta giocando bene..


----------



## kolao95 (20 Ottobre 2015)

"Galliani grazie per i 25 milioni per Romagnoli ihihihih" guardate poi con chi vanno in giro..


----------



## Tifo'o (20 Ottobre 2015)

Gervinho che piedi..


----------



## admin (20 Ottobre 2015)

Pjanic 3-2

Ma questo fa gol ad ogni punizione che tira?

Mah.


----------



## Tifo'o (20 Ottobre 2015)

Pjanic segna sempre ??


----------



## admin (20 Ottobre 2015)

Sto Bayer comunque fa schifo


----------



## Lo Gnu (20 Ottobre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Pjanic 3-2
> 
> Ma questo fa gol ad ogni punizione che tira?
> 
> Mah.



E' fortissimo. Peccato che spesso non gli va di giocare.


----------



## Tifo'o (20 Ottobre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sto Bayer comunque fa schifo



Ma, diciamo entrambe immonde ecco.


----------



## BossKilla7 (20 Ottobre 2015)

Pjanic da ragazzino è stato messo in punizione dai suoi. Ha segnato pure quella


----------



## admin (20 Ottobre 2015)

4-2

Che schifo sti tedeschi


----------



## Tifo'o (20 Ottobre 2015)

Gol roma 2-4


----------



## de sica (20 Ottobre 2015)

Ho il dubbio che se il risultato fosse inverso si parlerebbe di classica roma europea e di squadra scandalosa.. invece adesso si definiscono i tedeschi una squadra di melma, che però vinceva 1-0 all'80esimo al camp nou. Ma congratularsi per i meriti della roma?


----------



## Tifo'o (20 Ottobre 2015)

Ma riusciranno a farsi rimontare ?


----------



## Tifo'o (20 Ottobre 2015)

Gol Bayer 


3-4


----------



## BB7 (20 Ottobre 2015)

HagahaghGahahahahhHahahahahahahahhaga


----------



## Tifo'o (20 Ottobre 2015)

4-4
Sono peggio del milna


----------



## admin (20 Ottobre 2015)

4-4
AHahhahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## de sica (20 Ottobre 2015)

Adesso sarà forte il Bayer, e la roma immonda.


----------



## Dexter (20 Ottobre 2015)

Ora sono a 2 punti in 3 partite...Mah.


----------



## juventino (20 Ottobre 2015)

Imbarazzante.


----------



## Tifo'o (20 Ottobre 2015)

de sica ha scritto:


> Adesso sarà forte il Bayer, e la roma immonda.



Infatti io avevo detto entrambe immonde..

Due squadre che con due gol di vantaggio perdono la testa


----------



## admin (20 Ottobre 2015)

Due squadre che definirle imbarazzanti è farle un complimento.


----------



## Tifo'o (20 Ottobre 2015)

Alla Roma basta vincere le prossime due in casa e passano..


----------



## Lo Gnu (20 Ottobre 2015)

La Roma ha giocato meglio, hanno un ottimo centrocampo e un buon attacco, ma con quella difesa ridicola non possono andare da nessuna parte in Europa..


----------



## juventino (20 Ottobre 2015)

Gli è pure andata bene visto che quel cesso di Hernandez si è pappato un gol clamoroso nel finale.


----------



## juventino (20 Ottobre 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Alla Roma basta vincere le prossime due in casa e passano..



Ma infatti il pari in casa dei crucchi in se non è neanche un brutto risultato, il problema è che rischiano l'eliminazione a causa della sconfitta col Bate.


----------



## Milan7champions (20 Ottobre 2015)

Partita buttata della Roma, bei tempi quando c'era il Milan e dettava legge, nostalgia time


----------



## admin (20 Ottobre 2015)

Nainggolan parla come Ruggero, il personaggio di Verdone.


----------



## Z A Z A' (20 Ottobre 2015)

Mamma mia


----------



## hiei87 (20 Ottobre 2015)

La Roma è questa, non le piace proprio vincere. Se anche avessero vinto questa, sarebbero stati capaci di perdere in casa col Bate...


----------



## MissRossonera (20 Ottobre 2015)

Partita sprecatissima,mi spiace per loro che non si facilitano mai le cose.


----------



## Tifo'o (20 Ottobre 2015)

juventino ha scritto:


> Ma infatti il pari in casa dei crucchi in se non è neanche un brutto risultato, il problema è che rischiano l'eliminazione a causa della sconfitta col Bate.



Mah,magari si o magari no.. magari vincevano poi perdevano questa o in casa col bate o Bayer... questa è la Rometta..
Alla prossima vincono, visto che hanno fatto tre risultati senza vittoria e vanno a 5 punti, credo che vinceranno pure col bate e vanno ad 8. Credo che con il Barca, al massimo, il bayer strappa un pareggio. entrambi finiscono ad otto e passa la Roma per la differenza scontri diretti


----------



## corvorossonero (20 Ottobre 2015)

peccato, faccio il tifo per la roma. Mi auguro riescano a passare il girone.


----------



## BossKilla7 (20 Ottobre 2015)

Buono dai, avevo l'x


----------



## de sica (20 Ottobre 2015)

La roma ha delle buone potenzialità. Gli servirebbe come il pane però un allenatore da champions league, come carletto, mourinho o guardiola


----------



## Louis Gara (20 Ottobre 2015)

Garcia in CL ha un rullino ridicolo


----------



## Tifo'o (20 Ottobre 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Garcia in CL ha un rullino ridicolo



4 vinte in quante 22?23 partite di Champions?

Media imbarazzate


----------



## Jino (20 Ottobre 2015)

Che suicidio ragazzi. Bastava gestire, ne più ne meno.


----------



## juventino (20 Ottobre 2015)

Comunque è in queste partite che si vedono gli ENORMI limiti di Garcia. Potranno anche vincere il campionato, ma se la Roma ambisce a diventare una squadra davvero importante deve necessariamente virare su un allenatore di stampo europeo.


----------



## Ma che ooh (20 Ottobre 2015)

Non l'ho vista , quindi non bestemmierò in aramaico antico, però quando ho letto della doppietta di De Rossi ho riso


----------



## Fabry_cekko (20 Ottobre 2015)

Partite come queste confermano che la Juve puó ancora vincere lo Scudetto. La Roma ha sempre questi cali paurosi. Certo, tutte le squadre hanno dei momenti no, ma a Roma durano di piú e possono venire in qualsiasi momento (oggi per esempio hanno pareggiato una partita, alla fine e dove l'avevano anche chiusa).


----------



## Roten1896 (20 Ottobre 2015)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Partite come queste confermano che la Juve puó ancora vincere lo Scudetto. La Roma ha sempre questi cali paurosi. Certo, tutte le squadre hanno dei momenti no, ma a Roma durano di piú e possono venire in qualsiasi momento (oggi per esempio hanno pareggiato una partita, alla fine e dove l'avevano anche chiusa).



non vincerà lo scudetto nè la Roma né la Juventus


----------



## Ma che ooh (20 Ottobre 2015)

[MENTION=178]Jino[/MENTION] 
Comunque non capisco i tifosi che prendono in giro la Roma, capisco il suicidio, ma se sul 2-0, avessero detto a quei stessi tifosi che la roma andava sul 2-4 non ci avrebbero creduto, la Roma è una squadra troppo pazza, lo scorso anno andavamo avanti solo grazie alla difesa, quest'anno attacchiamo.
Comunque lo scrissi tempo fa , alla BayArena , il Leverkusen è quasi imbattibile ( non perchè son fenomeni, ma perchè si esaltano) visto che nelle ultime 6 stagioni europee ci hanno perso solo 5 volte, e apparte la gara col Monaco, solo con squadroni.
In conclusioni, si capisco la rabbia, ma leggo da parte dei tifosi della Roma, e delle altre squadre, cose come se avessi o perso di nuovo 7-1 prendendo 7 gol in 15 minuti


----------



## Ma che ooh (21 Ottobre 2015)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Partite come queste confermano che la Juve puó ancora vincere lo Scudetto. La Roma ha sempre questi cali paurosi. Certo, tutte le squadre hanno dei momenti no, ma a Roma durano di piú e possono venire in qualsiasi momento (oggi per esempio hanno pareggiato una partita, alla fine e dove l'avevano anche chiusa).



Beh, ce da dire che la Roma , la stava perdendo malamente, per due stupidaggini di Torosidis e Rudiger, e poi è andata in vantaggio


----------



## Ma che ooh (21 Ottobre 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> non vincerà lo scudetto nè la Roma né la Juventus



Prima era l'Inter, ora sarà il Napoli, e poi la Fiorentina , fermo restando che io lo dico da inizio stagione che lo scudetto non lo vinciamo, e ci sono i messaggi vecchi a confermarlo


----------



## Chrissonero (21 Ottobre 2015)

Bene la Roma che ci ha venduto Romagnoli per far giocare quel fenomeno di Rudiger..


----------



## Ma che ooh (21 Ottobre 2015)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Bene la Roma che ci ha venduto Romagnoli per far giocare quel fenomeno di Rudiger..


Comunque ho ricontrollato, è in prestito con diritto di riscatto , se continua così se ne ritorna allo Stoccarda, se cera Romagnoli non cambiava nulla.


----------



## Superdinho80 (21 Ottobre 2015)

Ma che ooh ha scritto:


> Beh, ce da dire che la Roma , la stava perdendo malamente, per due stupidaggini di Torosidis e Rudiger, e poi è andata in vantaggio



si ma siete nettamente più forti, se la squadra giocasse concentrata per tutti e 90 minuti non ce ne sarebbe per nessuno, oggi è stato un suicidio sul 4-2 con pochi minuti alla fine non può capitare una roba del genere


----------



## Superdinho80 (21 Ottobre 2015)

Ma che ooh ha scritto:


> Comunque ho ricontrollato, è in prestito con diritto di riscatto , se continua così se ne ritorna allo Stoccarda, se cera Romagnoli non cambiava nulla.



romagnoli lo sto seguendo bene e per la roma sarebbe stato perfetto, considerando anche i margini di crescita, certo avete comunque preso 25 milioni che vi hanno finanziato il mercato


----------



## Ma che ooh (21 Ottobre 2015)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> si ma siete nettamente più forti, se la squadra giocasse concentrata per tutti e 90 minuti non ce ne sarebbe per nessuno, oggi è stato un suicidio sul 4-2 con pochi minuti alla fine non può capitare una roba del genere



Purtroppo può capitare, è successo anche alle migliori squadre del mondo ( es voi nella maledetta finale di Istanbul del 2005 ) , il problema è che noi siamo gli unici che dobbiamo subire prima gol ( più 2/3 che 1 ) per iniziare a giocare, poi vabbè la loro difesa, già vista quest'estate contro la Lazio ha fatto il resto, e ci ha permesso di non perdere 
P.s grazie che sei uno dei pochi che come me è ancora sveglio


----------



## Ma che ooh (21 Ottobre 2015)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> romagnoli lo sto seguendo bene e per la roma sarebbe stato perfetto, considerando anche i margini di crescita, certo avete comunque preso 25 milioni che vi hanno finanziato il mercato



Purtroppo Rudiger, dopo una partita sublime col Barca l'ho sopravvalutato troppo, spero che non lo riscattiamo, su Romagnoli hai ragione andando da voi ci ha indebolito a noi


----------



## Albijol (21 Ottobre 2015)

Ma che ooh ha scritto:


> se cera Romagnoli non cambiava nulla.



ma per favore dai, va bene rosicare ma non puoi essere serio.


----------



## alessandro77 (21 Ottobre 2015)

R


Ma che ooh ha scritto:


> [MENTION=178]Jino[/MENTION]
> Comunque non capisco i tifosi che prendono in giro la Roma, capisco il suicidio, ma se sul 2-0, avessero detto a quei stessi tifosi che la roma andava sul 2-4 non ci avrebbero creduto, la Roma è una squadra troppo pazza, lo scorso anno andavamo avanti solo grazie alla difesa, quest'anno attacchiamo.
> Comunque lo scrissi tempo fa , alla BayArena , il Leverkusen è quasi imbattibile ( non perchè son fenomeni, ma perchè si esaltano) visto che nelle ultime 6 stagioni europee ci hanno perso solo 5 volte, e apparte la gara col Monaco, solo con squadroni.
> In conclusioni, si capisco la rabbia, ma leggo da parte dei tifosi della Roma, e delle altre squadre, cose come se avessi o perso di nuovo 7-1 prendendo 7 gol in 15 minuti



Per carità, tutto giusto quello che dici, ma penso che molti commenti siano anche dettati dal fatto che, per un motivo o per l'altro, la Roma non riesca quasi mai, in champions, a fare quel salto di qualità che si attende da anni.. Sempre il "compitino" o le sconfitte stile Bate, pochissime le partite degne di nota o i risultati eclatanti.. Considerato il potenziale, quasi tutti parlano di rosa fortissima, capisco il malcontento


----------



## Ma che ooh (21 Ottobre 2015)

Albijol ha scritto:


> ma per favore dai, va bene rosicare ma non puoi essere serio.



Non rosico, cerco di consolarmi lanciando idiozie ( per non dire peggio)  [MENTION=78]Albijol[/MENTION]


----------



## Ma che ooh (21 Ottobre 2015)

alessandro77 ha scritto:


> R
> 
> Per carità, tutto giusto quello che dici, ma penso che molti commenti siano anche dettati dal fatto che, per un motivo o per l'altro, la Roma non riesca quasi mai, in champions, a fare quel salto di qualità che si attende da anni.. Sempre il "compitino" o le sconfitte stile Bate, pochissime le partite degne di nota o i risultati eclatanti.. Considerato il potenziale, quasi tutti parlano di rosa fortissima, capisco il malcontento



Ma tutti dicono che la mentalità conta , e purtroppo si vede, mq tanto come ho già detto, andare avanti in Champions è inutile, considerando che si perde appena si va un po avanti, anche se mi dispiace molto


----------



## mandraghe (21 Ottobre 2015)

Anticipazione (Spoiler)











Ormai facciamo talmente pena che qualunque difensore scarso è automatico che abbia giocato con noi 

In b4: megafail della cazzara


----------



## Superdinho80 (21 Ottobre 2015)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Anticipazione (Spoiler)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lo confondono con sokratis papastatopoulos o come scrive..


----------



## Lollo interista (21 Ottobre 2015)

http: //images.tapatalk-cdn.com/15/10/16/0f0e9af5460e4767a72d41dfb868116f.jpg


----------



## Ma che ooh (21 Ottobre 2015)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> http: //images.tapatalk-cdn.com/15/10/16/0f0e9af5460e4767a72d41dfb868116f.jpg


Scusami [MENTION=274]Lollo interista[/MENTION]
Http://images.tapatalk-cdn.com/15/10/16/0f0e9af5460e4767a72d41dfb868116f.jpg
Non si vedeva , dovevo corregere


----------



## Lollo interista (21 Ottobre 2015)

Ma che ooh ha scritto:


> Scusami [MENTION=274]Lollo interista[/MENTION]
> Http://images.tapatalk-cdn.com/15/10/16/0f0e9af5460e4767a72d41dfb868116f.jpg
> Non si vedeva , dovevo corregere



Che io sappia non si possono mettere link diretti, quindi ho solo messo l'indirizzo da incollare


----------



## Ma che ooh (21 Ottobre 2015)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> Che io sappia non si possono mettere link diretti, quindi ho solo messo l'indirizzo da incollare


Beh , hai ragione, però non riuscivo a vedere nulla col tuo, e l'ho ricopiato


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (21 Ottobre 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Pareggio grande quanto una casa.


----------



## Ma che ooh (21 Ottobre 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


>



Al 4-4 ricordando il tuo commento ho riso che un beone


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (21 Ottobre 2015)

Ma che ooh ha scritto:


> Al 4-4 ricordando il tuo commento ho riso che un beone


Te l'ho detto, impossibile che faceste una cosa tanto intelligente quanto battere il Leverkusen fuori casa e naturalmente neanche una sconfitta era auspicabile dato che vi avrebbe praticamente buttati fuori dal girone, psicologicamente prima ancora che matematicamente.


----------



## Ma che ooh (21 Ottobre 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Te l'ho detto, impossibile che faceste una cosa tanto intelligente quanto battere il Leverkusen fuori casa e naturalmente neanche una sconfitta era auspicabile dato che vi avrebbe praticamente buttati fuori dal girone, psicologicamente prima ancora che matematicamente.



Io ti faró un'altra previsione, secondo me vinciamo col Leverkusen in casa nostra, perderemo col Barcellona, ( sperando di evitare la goleada ), ma manderemo tutto a donne di facili costumi pareggiando col Bate, succederà così


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (21 Ottobre 2015)

Ma che ooh ha scritto:


> Io ti faró un'altra previsione, secondo me vinciamo col Leverkusen in casa nostra, perderemo col Barcellona, ( sperando di evitare la goleada ), ma manderemo tutto a donne di facili costumi pareggiando col Bate, succederà così


Lo vedo uno scenario molto molto probabile, fatto di illusione e fallimento, le due parole chiave delle vostre esperienze europee. 
Non me ne volere per i giudizi negativi, mi state simpatici, vi apprezzo sportivamente, faccio il tifo per voi in Europa e sarei felice se vinceste il campionato ma sono realista e in Europa mi fate proprio cadere le palle


----------



## Ma che ooh (21 Ottobre 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Lo vedo uno scenario molto molto probabile, fatto di illusione e fallimento, le due parole chiave delle vostre esperienze europee.
> Non me ne volere per i giudizi negativi, mi state simpatici, vi apprezzo sportivamente, faccio il tifo per voi in Europa e sarei felice se vinceste il campionato ma sono realista e in Europa mi fate proprio cadere le palle



In Europa ci condanna il fatto che partiamo in 4º fascia, oltre che la squadra è perdente di natura, spero però che nel corso degli anni si potrà migliorare, essendo giovanissimo, una speranza cè ( anche se molto flebile)


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (22 Ottobre 2015)

Ma che ooh ha scritto:


> In Europa ci condanna il fatto che partiamo in 4º fascia, oltre che la squadra è perdente di natura, spero però che nel corso degli anni si potrà migliorare, essendo giovanissimo, una speranza cè ( anche se molto flebile)


Il discorso della fascia regge per l'anno scorso ma non per quest'anno, perché ok che il Barcellona è più forte ma col Leverkusen te la puoi giocare e hai il dovere morale di giocartela, specialmente se sei una pretendente per la vittoria della serie A, mentre del Bate sei nettamente più forte. Per l'anno scorso ci sono delle attenuanti che non ci saranno quest'anno qualora doveste uscire dal girone.


----------



## Ma che ooh (22 Ottobre 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Il discorso della fascia regge per l'anno scorso ma non per quest'anno, perché ok che il Barcellona è più forte ma col Leverkusen te la puoi giocare e hai il dovere morale di giocartela, specialmente se sei una pretendente per la vittoria della serie A, mentre del Bate sei nettamente più forte. Per l'anno scorso ci sono delle attenuanti che non ci saranno quest'anno qualora doveste uscire dal girone.


Nel messaggio di prima ho sbagliato, concordo pienamente con te, il problema , non è stato pareggiare col Barca ( miracolo) o col Leverkusen, ( in trasferta ci può stare, sono molto forti in casa), ma perdere come dei ritardati col Bate. 
Alla fine credo che ultimi del girone non ci arriviamo, e arriveremo terzi, andando in Europa League, e vediamo che succede.


----------



## accadde_domani (22 Ottobre 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Lo vedo uno scenario molto molto probabile, fatto di* illusione e fallimento*,* le due parole chiave delle vostre esperienze europee*.
> Non me ne volere per i giudizi negativi, mi state simpatici, vi apprezzo sportivamente, faccio il tifo per voi in Europa e sarei felice se vinceste il campionato ma sono realista e in Europa mi fate proprio cadere le palle


Invece le esperienze italiane...
Purtroppo la Roma è questa, sembra una maledizione.


----------



## Ma che ooh (22 Ottobre 2015)

accadde_domani ha scritto:


> Invece le esperienze italiane...
> Purtroppo la Roma è questa, sembra una maledizione.



Beh , in Italia a parte le tre grandi siamo in buona compagnia


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (22 Ottobre 2015)

accadde_domani ha scritto:


> *Invece le esperienze italiane...*
> Purtroppo la Roma è questa, sembra una maledizione.


Oddio, due secondi posto non sono da buttare


----------

